# Best Shampoo for Ichthyosis!



## Janik23 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi,

My 1.5 years old female has Ichthyosis. Now I am looking for a shampoo that hopefully will help her skin. The vet recommended a shampoo called Vf Clinical. I noticed only a small difference.
Below listed are shmapoo's that i think could be of help. If anyone had good results with a shampoo for ichthyosis please let me know asap.

https://www.amazon.ca/Laboratories-..._UL160_SR160,160_&refRID=QEQMJPKKB4HQQPZC0PBG

https://www.amazon.ca/DVM-Pharmaceu..._UL160_SR160,160_&refRID=JH41FAH7TCNB3PZ6P6E6


https://www.amazon.ca/DermaPet-Benz...707404&sr=8-18&keywords=medicated+dog+shampoo


----------



## Monkey&Marshall (Aug 17, 2015)

Try the emu oil shampoo that I posted in another thread! It's amazing. (I posted the link in the grooming forum!)


----------



## szerangue (Apr 20, 2020)

The video you posted of the emu oil shampoo is no longer available. Could you please post the link again? Thank you!


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

We had had great success with Duoxo and Neutrogena T-gel shampoo (for humans). Also mane & tail conditioner. We feed a quality food and give our boy EFA supplements. He swims in fresh water almost every day and you wouldn’t even know he had ICH unless you were really searching for it


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

Have you asked your vet about the ones that you like? Perhaps he has a few others in mind, as well.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

I heard of someone using Nizoral (for people) with good results.
Jules


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

We had amazing success with Malasab.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

How bad is it? I guess I got lucky. My girl's results showed that she was affected. She never showed any symptoms.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Moe has ICT. I use puppy shampoo, or something very mild. I don't use any of the medicated shampoos. I also use a conditioner. I like Cowboy Magic Rosewater conditioner, it's sold for horses. I also use Chris Christensen Pro Line Pro Gro in a spray bottle. I use one conditioner or the other, not both. I bathe him every couple of weeks and I always blow him dry. I feed a salmon based food, PPP Sport Salmon 30/20 and he normally has no flakes. If he is stressed he will get flakes. He never itches. He swims everyday during good weather and I just rinse him and blow him dry.


----------

